# Bought A 21rs Today!



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

Hey ya! Picked it up tonight and we're heading up for a break in trip this weekend. Gonna take it easy and do an easy trip up to Estes Park, a couple hours N of Denver. I think I've spent more getting it setup than I did on my house!









Oh and it was the first '08 Outback the dealer had gotten...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a fun and safe maiden voyage!
Looking forward to a full report and some photos


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

We love our 21RS, perfect size with all the amenities! Enjoy it!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Congrats, and welcome aboard


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I know what you mean about spending more on items for your trailer than you do for your house. I mentioned to the DG just the other day;

"Isn't it funny how I'll smoke in my 100 thousand some-odd dollar house, but I won't smoke in my 19K Outback?"









Weird....... It's like my OB has become some type of obsession.









Anyway, congratulations and you can only look forward to shelling out more $$$$$$$$ when you start doing mods.









Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

JimO,

Enjoy your new Outback and WELCOME!

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats. You will be well pleased with your Durango/21RS. Welcome


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

JimO,

Congrats on the new 21rs. I can relate - some of the best times I have had with mine have been shopping for all the accoutrements that you need to go with it. There are few places that we go that we don't hit a Walmart or a Camping World for something new that we absolutely can't live without. That's part of the fun!!

Happy camping. Enjoy the break-in trip and stay safe.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You must be in Colorado.. Estes should be great!

If you have decent differential gears in your durango, it should pull that 21 easy.. I pull a roo with our pu, and it does very well.. Last weekend we went to the Leadville area.. I went up a 8% grade at 48mph.. That was very respectable, considering I am 13500 gross combined weight.

One the trip out I was in a hurry... Got 6.7mpg... On the trip back, I took my time.. Got 11mpg.. lol, so fuel mileage sure changes with what mood your foot is in..

Congrats!

Carey


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

congrats on the 21rs ... great model!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outback.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback...We had a 21 a while back and really enjoyed and I'm sure you will as well


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

Just got back in, was a fun trip but the boys(3yo and 1yo) are going to need a few trips to get used to it. So we didn't get a lot of sleep. Estes was great though, went into Rocky Mountain National Park on Saturday and the elk were everywhere. There were actually 3 mule deer on the camp grounds when we pulled in Friday night.

The truck did great pulling the trailer but I think a programmer and intake are in order. Shift points could definately be tweaked and I've heard that an intake does make a small difference on the Durango's. Avg 9.6MPG round trip which was steady from about 15 miles out on so I'm guessing that's gonna be where it hovers at. 65 MPH seems to be the top end for the truck with the trailer but it pulls to that speed with no problems at all and then just stops.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Congrats on the Outback!! You will notice how one one "toy" leads to another and another and another.... but it's worth it!! Happy camping


----------



## jerseyoutbacker (Jun 5, 2007)

Good Luck too you...I was eyein' up the 21RS but went for the 23Rs because it was a late 2007 with outside speakers and cabinets over queen slide. I hope to make it out to Co. someday.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations! You are gonna love your 21rs. We LOVE ours!
Happy Camping


----------

